# Vets in Kefalonia



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Can any of you living in Kefalonia recommend a local vet that we can use when we bring our pets over?

We will be based in the south of the island so somewhere near Katelios or Poros would be ideal. However, we'd be happy to take them to Argostoli if that is the best place.

Thanks


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

ratzakli said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Can any of you living in Kefalonia recommend a local vet that we can use when we bring our pets over?
> 
> ...


Try this one its not far from the airport about 40 mins drive from Poros. Hope it helps.

Amanda Micheletti
Svoronata
Nr. Argostoli
Tel. & Fax. 26710-42400
Mobile 6972-759-018


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for this.

There used to be a vet on the road out of Argostoli on the way to Lassi. It was on the right, about 250 metres up the hill from Napier Gardens. Mind you, that was about 16 years ago. I wonder if he is still there?


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

ratzakli said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> There used to be a vet on the road out of Argostoli on the way to Lassi. It was on the right, about 250 metres up the hill from Napier Gardens. Mind you, that was about 16 years ago. I wonder if he is still there?


There are three good vets all based in or near Argostoli. Amanda has been mentioned above and the other two are.......

Lefteris Psarros (who is the one you remember) and has now moved to near the AVIN petrol station, near Argostoli Industrial Estate.
26710 22540
mobile 6944 764177

Spiradoula Vavasi is just above Napier Gardens on the Lassi Road.
26710 38800
mobile 6970 805740


----------



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Thanks JR

That's another 2 added to the list!!


----------



## gramos (Feb 25, 2013)

*vets*

A second vote for Amanda , 
she is truly wonderful , she looked after our cockers for years she is a compassionate woman and very reasonable .
we could not recommend her highly enough


----------

